# Light-colored female ready?



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm not into breeding just yet, but someone asked me a question about breeding that i have no clue about the answer to!

so, they have a light-bodied female, and can't tell if she's ready or not. i know that on darker bodied females, you can see the breeding bars, and that usually tells you about when she's ready, but what about light-bodied females? they don't show visible bars, so how do you know when she's ready to spawn?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I go by the body position and behavior as sign of readiness on both my dark and light body females.... reaction to the male, head down and the oviposter protruding more-sometimes not always- nice round tummy...


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks, OFL. my friend's still a bit confused, but gets about what you mean. she said the ovipostur's sticking out a bit more, and she's fatter for sure.


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

If the female has not spawned for a month, most probably it is ready. If its tummy is bulging, you can spawn them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Well they pretty much solved your problem Good luck!*


----------

